# 24 volt hookup....help!!!!!!



## BIGWALNUT SMALLIE (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a minnkota vector trolling motor i have been running off 1 battery....if i buy another battery how do i hook both to the motor...thanks scott


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Wire the 2 batteries in parallel to maintain a 12V supply by jumping Positive to Positive and Negative to Negative between the 2 batteries and then hook up your trolling motor leads to one of the batteries. Use at least 8 ga. wire for your jumpers.


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

is the motor a 24v? if not youll burn it up. yeh like Rednek said ++and -- if it is a 24v then you will want to run +- and then hook trollin motor up to unused posts.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you should use batteries of the same type/age or the weakest will draw the good done .


----------

